# Prayers requested



## Monty (Apr 30, 2013)

My wife, Jan, has suffered with back problems for over20 years. The past few injections and blocks have not lasted very long. She has now opted for back surgery.
She will under go the operation this Thursday morning.
Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Russknan (Apr 30, 2013)

Absolutely. Hoping for a great outcome and minimal pain. Thoughts and prayers. Russ


----------



## asyler (Apr 30, 2013)

thoughts and prayers for a quick healing and relief from her pain


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2013)

Monty, prayers sent for you and Jan.

Ray


----------



## CaptG (Apr 30, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent


----------



## glenspens (Apr 30, 2013)

Our Prayers  are for Jan and you ....


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 30, 2013)

I certainly will Monty! I dealt with my own back issues for a few years before finally opting for surgery. My injections never worked. Had surgery last Sept. and couldn't be happier! Best advice I can give for afterwards is LISTEN to the doctor with lifting limits! It's so hard to keep it in mind when you feel so much better, but the last thing you want is another injury. Especially during recovery!


----------



## keithlong (Apr 30, 2013)

Will do, Monty, and I hope that everything goes well.


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 30, 2013)

We will have you and your family in our prayers.
God Bless, Eugene.


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 30, 2013)

Best of luck!


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 30, 2013)

Both you and Jan, Mannie, will be in our thoughts.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 30, 2013)

Will lift her up and you as well.  God bless


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 30, 2013)

Prayers for your sweetie and the doc's!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 30, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## oldsmokey (Apr 30, 2013)

Monty, you and your wife will be in our prayers.  
To highlight what Brooks803 said, my wife had three back surgeries in the last four years.  One on the lower back, and two on the neck.  The lower back was fine, she listened to the doctor.  The next one, she didn't listen to the doctor and did to much.  She got to do the neck surgery again.  
You have to help her and be sure she follows the doctors instructions.
Ellis


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 30, 2013)

You better get your rest now. You are not going to be able to keep up with her after the new back You have been warned.

Good luck to her and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## lyonsacc (Apr 30, 2013)

Will pray for her.  I had back surgery 5 or 6 years ago, it worked out well.  Like the others have said - follow the restrictions the doc gives her.


----------



## mson (Apr 30, 2013)

Positive thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 30, 2013)

We will be praying. I too have had lower (L5) back pain. Had steriod shots 2 weeks ago, going today for a follow up appt. Still hurts today. I hope all goes well for her. Back pain runs your day to day life and its not fun, cant even sneeze with-out it hurting.


----------



## gimpy (Apr 30, 2013)

My prayers are there for your wife and you.
God's Peace


----------



## DaveT (Apr 30, 2013)

Monty,

I do not post often, but I just had to after reading about your wife.

My prayers are with you.

My Dad has had 7 back surgeries over the last 30 years. He is now 75 years old and does not want any more back surgery.

Last December his pain got to the point where he could not even sit for more than a few minutes and he was just trying to cope with the pain. We had to find an alternative to all the pain pills he was taking that were also becomming ineffective.

We got a recommendation to see a pain doctor. The shots did not work for him, and after a few months of working with the Dr. he had a device implanted into his back to control the pain electronically. He went from an 8 or 9 on pain scale to a 0 or 1. It has been incredible change for him.

The company that makes the device is Boston Scientific . I googled it and found http://hcp.controlyourpain.com/ . I think this is what they implanted. I do not know what the internal device looks like, but the externals pictured match what he is using. 

Just wanted to let you know that there are ways to help with pain other than medication or surgery. Might be worth checking into if she is not wanting to go through another surgery.


----------



## jsolie (Apr 30, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 30, 2013)

thoughts and prayers, my friend.


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 30, 2013)

She is in our prayers and you both are being sent good thoughts.


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 30, 2013)

Prayer sent for her and the medical team.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 30, 2013)

Monty, i will add you both to my daily prayer list! keep us posted on things as they progress.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2013)

Very best wishes to you and Jan, though I'm sure she will be fine. 
Just take care of her during her recovery and don't make her work more than 10 hours in the yard without a break.....unless it's to make you're dinner:biggrin:


(Just kidding of course!!!!)


----------



## John Den (Apr 30, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers from Devon
Kindest Regards,
John


----------



## Monty (Apr 30, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Very best wishes to you and Jan, though I'm sure she will be fine.
> Just take care of her during her recovery and don't make her work more than 10 hours in the yard without a break.....unless it's to make you're dinner:biggrin:
> 
> 
> (Just kidding of course!!!!)




Thanks for your thoughts and prayers...You know, Mannie is remodeling my kitchen for me, but I never said I wanted to USE it......:wink:

Mannie's wife.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Apr 30, 2013)

You'll both be in my prayers.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 30, 2013)

Prayers have been offered for the both of you


----------



## glen r (Apr 30, 2013)

Been through that, prayers to the both of you.  Hope the surgery goes well and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## ssajn (Apr 30, 2013)

My wife will be having back surgery in the future.

We'll keep your family in out prayers. God Bless.


----------



## carpblaster (Apr 30, 2013)

Best of luck,they waited too long for mine and had to go thru my stomach to get to my back,l4-l5.did not work, had c7 out last year, do what the doc says, if you think your feeling like doing something do not do it, wait wait,is the best answer after surgery,best of luck and your in our prayers


----------



## PenPal (Apr 30, 2013)

Mannie and Jan,

I know about back pain. As a member of the forum for some years it has been my pleasure to always look forward to your contributions, kind words, thoughtful disposition. For you to look for support when normally its coming from you tells me you are really concerned for Jan, luckily 
Skippy broke us up and with Jans response I trust the good hands to back you up, with the help of our maker and our prayers please feel supported and comforted.

Kind regards Mannie and Jan.

Peter and Wilma.


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 30, 2013)

Will be praying


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 30, 2013)

She will be in my prayers.


----------



## TDE (Apr 30, 2013)

Monty, We'll keep you both in our prayers. Ted


----------



## BSea (Apr 30, 2013)

You and your wife will be in my prayers.  And I can certainly feel her pain.  I had mine done twice.  I'm almost like new now, but it took nearly 2 years from my 2nd surgery to feel normal. But the back/leg/nerve pain is gone the moment she wakes up.  That in itself will be a blessing.

Good luck!!


----------



## WildThings (Apr 30, 2013)

Prayers up for the both of you from over here on this side of town

Barry


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Apr 30, 2013)

You and your wife have my prayers.  And I hope she will do as well as my wife did many years back.  And still doses.  Still never hear of her back hurting.  May the Lord bless you and your family.


----------



## Tom T (Apr 30, 2013)

Praying for sure


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 30, 2013)

Will do Mannie.

Harry


----------



## Tanner (May 1, 2013)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your wife Monty.  I have two bulging discs in my lower back and will probably have to have surgery one day myself.


----------



## Monty (May 1, 2013)

Jan and I thank everyone for your support. I'll let keep everyone posted after the surgery tomorrow.


----------



## markgum (May 1, 2013)

Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Old Lar (May 1, 2013)

I have had two back surgeries. Both successful. My daughter just had lower back surgery in January and is back at work with 11 kids in her home daycare.  Good luck with her surgery.
 Prayers sent your way.


----------



## Scott (May 1, 2013)

You both will be In my thoughts and prayers.

Scott.


----------



## Deadhead (May 1, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## leaycraft (May 1, 2013)

Thinking of you and praying for her fast recovery.


----------



## Monty (May 2, 2013)

After about a six hour surgery, everything is looking great. Dr removed the disk between L5 and S1, removed a bone spur on L5. Also did some work between L4 & L5. Jan will be in the hospital at least until Saturday.
We want to thank for their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jim15 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the update. She will remain in my prayers.


----------



## Scott (May 3, 2013)

I'm glad she is doing well!  Take care of her.

Scott.


----------



## jsolie (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update!  Prayers for an easy recovery sent.


----------



## stonepecker (May 4, 2013)

Many prayers for a speedy recovery......Happiness and long life.


----------



## Hubert H (May 4, 2013)

Have been praying and will keep on - for both of you.


----------



## peterborough66 (May 4, 2013)

Monty,your wife is in my prayers


----------



## creaky (May 4, 2013)

Glad to hear surgery went well, good luck for a speedy recovery so your lovely wife can start using the kitchen again!!!!!! Best Wishes.


----------



## Monty (May 4, 2013)

Jan was released from the hospital this afternoon.
Home is always better. Just has to take it easy and not bend her back.


----------



## SteveJ (May 4, 2013)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## mick (May 4, 2013)

Mannie, Somehow I've missed this thread completely. I'm glad Jan came through everything ok. I know you're glad to have her home. We'll be praying for both of you.


----------



## Ligget (May 5, 2013)

Prayers for a speedy recovery, God bless!


----------

